# How to work with and remove nailpolishes with large glitter and sequins



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 28, 2010)

I just got the Ruby Red Slippers and Marquis Moon from Dorothy Lippmann, and they're both SO beautifull. I am so happy I finally got them! They're both available again on DL's website.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








But I am having a hard time working with them. It's difficult to get an even distribution of sequins. Ruby Red Slippers tend to be very concentrated in the inner part of my nails, and Marquee Moon tend to distribute very few sequins. On some of my nails I didn't get any or just one, even with two coats.

I really want them to work well, because they're both just so stunning an unique.

And the second problem: How do I get them off? I tried using my regular danish nail polish remover, but the polish and especially sequins were just stuck! Sompletely stuck. Any good tips? Or maybe I should switch remover, but to what?


----------



## obscuria (Feb 28, 2010)

You can either soak a cotton ball and let it sit on your fingernail for about 20-30 seconds before wiping it away or you can get a small bowl and put the nail polish remover in there, and then dip your fingers into the bowl for the same amount of time before wiping away with a cotton ball.

 I would do the first step though, to save on nail polish remover.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2010)

this is terrible but if i have a glitter polish, i tend to flake the polish off myself. then use remover to get off the excess.
or as the above poster mentioned - just leaving a cotton pad soaked in remover on your nail for 30 secs does loosen it up alot!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 1, 2010)

Glitter polishes do peel off easy but it also peels part of your nail. that said, i am guilty of that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but acetone polish removers work very well, too.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 1, 2010)

I also use acetone, which is generally harsher but sometimes I can use less of that than I would normal nail polish. So, I imagine it's a trade off. I usually oversoak the cottonball then place it on my fingernail for 30+ seconds and wiggle it around to loosen any glitter. It takes an average of 1 cottonball per nail for me.


----------

